# Wriggly free swimming white worms in aquarium??



## REDSTEVEO (4 Jan 2013)

Anyone tell me what these things are? I have seen this video on Youtube my sister has got exactly the same in her tank and asked me what they are. They are not planaria and I don't think that they are nematodes.



Cheers,

Steve


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Jan 2013)

Got this in some of my tanks also, when I dosed planaria saw a decline in their number but haven't been able to completely kill them off! They don't seem to do any harm that I can see with shrimp in the tank.


----------



## nduli (4 Jan 2013)

Yep had these in my old crs tank for a while. Extensive google searches led me to believe I was over feeding. They were harmless in my tank and I believe will be eaten by fish if you have them.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (5 Jan 2013)

Whatever they are they spook me and I want to advise my sister on what to do to get rid of them. I'm thinking copper sulphate - cuprinol or some such treatment. They look like the kind of worm that could get into the intestines of fish if eaten and do some damage.


----------

